# Wagoneer and Snoway



## superrman77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Guys I have a buddy that has a 85 full size wagoneer. I have a snoway st series 7.6 laying around. The mount is for a 98 wrangler. Having the mount fixed for the wagoneer is not the problem. Do you think the st series is to light duty for vehicle like this? I will be doing mostly residential and light commercial.
Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Not enough plow for that truck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Instead of a V plow it would be a U!!! Find an older Western .... BTW those old Wags will push lots of snow!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Problem was towards the end they shortened the front frame arms to the point you had to add extenders to mount a plow, then they softened the suspension to the point they couldn't handle the weight, but they are tanks compared to today's SUVs


----------

